# Jennings signs with Lottomatica Roma (MERGED)



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

As we in this forum have discussed as a potential option for top players, Brandon Jennings has said he's looking into playing overseas instead of at Arizona next season (in case he doesn't qualify). http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=3454157


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

It's a good option, considering the NBA rule. 

What ticks me off is this part:



> Jennings said he will get his standardized test results back next Thursday. This is the third time he has taken a standardized test*. Jennings said he was red-flagged for a jump in his score from the first to the second test*. He said he didn't know his scores.
> 
> "The first time I took it I didn't try, the second time I did so I had to take it a third time," Jennings said.


So if someone actually does improve, he has to go through the test yet another time? Come ON


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

I guess this would be a milestone, although not a good one for the NCAA or NBA. Sooner or later this would happen because of mandatory college year, but I'm shocked that it's already the case. And we are not talking about a minor case here, Jennings could very well be a Top 10, maybe even Top 5 pick next year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

That kid is phenomenal... I have a feeling Arizona will figure out a way to get him on campus.

I agree with KAS that having him take a 3rd test is a little silly.... as someone who tutors people how to take professional standardized tests as a part-time job, big increases in scores are pretty common if someone asserts themselves...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

I agree that for a kid who really does put in the time and work and so improves, it's silly to make him take the test. But what if the improvement is due to cheating? Clearly, that's what they're worried about, and to a certain extent I can understand that, too. Larry Johnson was unable to attend SMU for that very reason, as I recall. His quantum leap of a score was questioned.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

As for the phenomenon of top recruits playing pro ball for a year rather than going to college, I am all for it, 100%. I wish everyone who didn't intend on three years of college went pro, in fact. In some ways it makes college ball better, in that it increases continuity for more casual fans, not to mention takes out a lot of the slime that always seems to be around a couple big players or programs. For the kids, it means they don't have to pretend they're college students and go through all that rigmarole.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

It was only a matter of time before some McDonalds AA made this decision. He can go over to Europe, play professional basketball, make money, and not have to worry about some random person flagging his score and making him take tests for no reason (as well as going to class). The experience of playing with professionals while receiving the skill instruction they do can only benfit him in the long run. I just hope whatever team he lands on (if he goes to Europe) finds him a weightroom.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*



bball2223 said:


> The experience of playing with professionals while receiving the skill instruction they do can only benfit him in the long run.


In my opinion, it also only benefits NBA personnel, assuming he lands with a Euroleague or high-level ULEB Cup team (which you'd assume he would), as it means they can watch him playing against grown men, professionals of a high caliber, as opposed to half a dozen tough individual match-ups in a single college season. I mean, sure, Darren Collison would be a good game. But say he ends up on a Spanish league team, and faces the likes of Raoul Lopez one night, JC Navarro, Pepe Sanchez and Jaka Lakovic the next, Pablo Prigioni and Zoran Planinic the next ... you get the idea. He gets better and GMs see if he can take the professional grind.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings (AZ) Considering Europe*

^exactly. and that's why it's good. let them cash in before they go out there and 1) show that they really suck against grown men, 2) keep the NCAA from making money off them (without getting anything in return), etc. (I'm sure there are more reasons). This is good, IMO.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Brandon Jennings going to Europe*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=3479195

Who could have imagined something like this ten years ago, heck before the mandatory one year at college ? This is a new dimension and a sensational development. Will we look back at this in five years and recognize that Brandon Jennings was the first of many and the one to kick it off or will this only be a temporary event ?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I hear he may end up in Italy for around 300k. 

For an 18 year old kid to earn 300k in one year and play in a good league of basketball can only be beneficial. This might hurt his draft stock in short-term but I can see this experience developing him into a more mature human and a better baller in the long term. 

I am glad somebody has done this, it is a royal middle finger up to Stern :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Back in the day, when a person left high school, going out and working for a living was expected. 

Good for him!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Porn_Player said:


> I hear he may end up in Italy for around 300k.
> 
> For an 18 year old kid to earn 300k in one year and play in a good league of basketball can only be beneficial. This might hurt his draft stock in short-term but I can see this experience developing him into a more mature human and a better baller in the long term.
> 
> I am glad somebody has done this, it is a royal middle finger up to Stern :biggrin:


Do you know which teams in Italy have interest in him ?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



croco said:


> Do you know which teams in Italy have interest in him ?


Unfortunately I do not, I think it was his agent or friend though that stated Italy as the destination. Whoever it was might have known little about Europe and presumed Italy is the only good enough nation in terms of basketball pedigree ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Realistically though it comes down to Spain or Italy because of the overall quality of the league and the financial ability of those teams. Greece and Russia (and other teams in other leagues) have that too, but does he really want to go those countries as a young American ? I could also see a scenario where a private sponsor wants to get him to play for his team, would be a good marketing move at least. Going to a minor league like the German e.g. would be too risky because he would have to show something whereas he doesn't have to play like a star in a big league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Honestly, I believe there is alot of pressure on this kid to make an impact to whatever league he goes or he could face being lost overseas his whole career. 

His agent won't be stupid and realise his client needs a team that is begging for a PG. 

He should go to FC Barca seen as though Sanchez has bolted... Although I do believe the hear-say that he will end up in Italy. Rumours of this sort are usually on the money...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I don't think that many bigtime teams will be that interested in signing a teenaged kid to a one year deal.Even if he's really good you aren't likely to get a huge contribution from him in that first year.You're talking about a kid adapting to a foreign country and a new style of ball,then learning to run your offense.The good teams aren't going to want that and the bad teams will want longer term options...A player they can develop for themselves rather than someone else.

Obviously there are dozens of leagues and hundreds of clubs in Europe.Someone will pay him,but I don't think Jennings will make big money on a one year deal over there.Of course people can live pretty well on what mediocre pro basketball players make here and there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

it would take him a year getting over jetlag :lol:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



DANNY said:


> it would take him a year getting over jetlag :lol:


Imagine he uses that as an excuse next year if he plummets.. :lol: ... I think he will be ok though, he better get used to the hard *** two-a-day training schedules the Europeans employ 'cos Americans have a tendancy to hate it


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Diable said:


> I don't think that many bigtime teams will be that interested in signing a teenaged kid to a one year deal.Even if he's really good you aren't likely to get a huge contribution from him in that first year.You're talking about a kid adapting to a foreign country and a new style of ball,then learning to run your offense.The good teams aren't going to want that *and the bad teams will want longer term options*...A player they can develop for themselves rather than someone else.
> 
> Obviously there are dozens of leagues and hundreds of clubs in Europe.Someone will pay him,but I don't think Jennings will make big money on a one year deal over there.Of course people can live pretty well on what mediocre pro basketball players make here and there.


Depends on where he goes. A lot of good players in none of the elite leagues only get signed to one year deals because they will always have the option to leave after one season. Sometimes the contracts are even terminated early because they can't adapt to a certain country. For the sake of Jennings, I hope he choses a good agent.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I'm sure a cash-strapped team would be happy to have a potential box office draw, and Jennings could be that. (He also could be resented by local players and fans as a kid who thinks he deserves everything on a silver platter; a lot of that comes down to his personality and the marketing of it all.) I said before and still do, while it might not benefit his career, I am glad to see Jennings do this. I think it is good for NBA scouts, I think it's a more honest path than being a pseudo-student in a university. But it will definitely be interesting to see how his team treats an almost certain one-year rental from a very talented, but almost certainly not-quite-ready, point guard. I'm very excited to see how it pans out.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

ESPN printed a story saying Jennings prefers Italy or Spain, and that Sonny Vaccaro said Israel is in the mix. He's hiring a European agent to handle his overseas affairs presently, and plans to take a Euro trip soon to familiarize himself. The story also says that he may sign a multiyear deal (with NBA buyouts), giving the Euro team some financial incentive and Jennings some security. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with all this. http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=3483940


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I'd love to see him in a Maccabi uniform, but there's no way they'll bid enough.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Krstic All Star said:


> I'd love to see him in a Maccabi uniform, but there's no way they'll bid enough.


Speaking of, "Maccabi Electra"? Since when? But on topic, they have lost Halperin and I know Bynum is in the states trying to catch on with somebody. So maybe they are in the market for a PG...even if he's just a kid.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



luther said:


> Speaking of, "Maccabi Electra"? Since when? But on topic, they have lost Halperin and I know Bynum is in the states trying to catch on with somebody. So maybe they are in the market for a PG...even if he's just a kid.


It _just _happened. 



> Since 1969 till 2008, Maccabi Tel Aviv had been sponsored by ELITE, Israel's largest food company and it also carries its name. Since July 2008, Maccabi got a new sponser - ELECTRA


 http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiHistory2.asp?language=english


Weird...

I'd love to see them grab Jennings, especially with Bynum looking hard elsewhere.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Best of luck to Jennings. The kid's just a phenomenal talent. Can't wait to see him in the NBA next year.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Age notwithstanding, Jennings is 10x the PG Bynum ever was. Bynum is a classic SG in the body of a (midget) PG. Jennings, too, is flashy. Almost another Jasikevicius in that regard, which I know the Maccabi ELECTRA fans would love. Does Israel have another Miss World hanging around?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*










Sadly, this recent Miss Israel finalist was Druze, which meant that her life was threatened with an honor killing, so she resigned.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

You're sort of a downer...stupid world.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

And Bar Rafaeli is dating Leonardo DiCaprio... Still, there are enough attractive Israeli women for Jennings. He just has to go to the Tel Aviv Beach and he'll sign soon enough.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

this is exciting. I wonder if ESPN will give any updates on him as the year goes by? I hope whereever he goes he's embraced by the fans.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

He's got to end up on a decent team with considerable exposure, so even if ESPN ignores him, he should be in the news.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Absolutely: it's not like ESPN is the only outlet for finding out about basketball. There's this new thing--what the heck is it called?--oh yeah, the internet. They have basketball on there.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Porn_Player said:


> Imagine he uses that as an excuse next year if he plummets.. :lol: ...


That's a good excuse though lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Looks like he could be heading to Lottomatica Roma 



> One of the hottest prospects in United States could be playing in Euroleague next season. Brandon Jennings is rated among top five high school players in America. According to basketcentral.it, Lottomatica Roma have offered 1+1 contract for the player but Jennings prefers one-year deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linkage


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Lottomatica Roma?!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I am pretty sure we had this convo on the main board where people were complaining about the age restriction and acting like this kids dont have options. Clearly not the case.

I like Lute's stance on this issue by the way.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Krstic All Star said:


> Lottomatica Roma?!?


I know, I was shocked also. I like it though, they are a good side and give good minutes to the younger kids who may not get them elsewhere (Roko-Leni Ukic springs to my Raptor mind :biggrin: )


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Yeah... I guess on a developmental level it would make sense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Is it in Rome?
That'd be pretty awesome for a teenager to get to do. Live in Rome with money for a year. Then come back to the NBA and get the fame.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



futuristxen said:


> Is it in Rome?
> That'd be pretty awesome for a teenager to get to do. Live in Rome with money for a year. Then come back to the NBA and get the fame.


It is, and hells yeah it should be a really awesome year. Much better than being bored in Arizona IMO. 

I hope he takes a friend, or some family to make the transition a little easier. He is after all just 18 years old. 

Allan Ray is currently a guard their so I could see him helping Jennings settle in. I can see them two forming quite the formidable backcourt with Ukic making his way to the Raptors and leaving the PG spot up for grabs. 

Or perhaps Gregor ****a will? :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Their roster is pretty much empty according to Euroleague's summer updates ( http://www.euroleague.net/euroleaguenews/signings/2008-signings ). Sani Becirovic is there, but he's more SG than PG. It's a good move. They're a Euroleague team, it's a country he can probably adjust to relatively easily, he'll get good money, and Dejan Bodiroga is the man in charge there, so it's a savvy guy in charge. And as you said (whoever said it), they've proved they'll put a youngster in charge with Ukic. Of course a lot will depend on with whom they surround him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



Porn_Player said:


> *It is, and hells yeah it should be a really awesome year. Much better than being bored in Arizona IMO.
> *
> I hope he takes a friend, or some family to make the transition a little easier. He is after all just 18 years old.
> 
> ...


The University of Arizona has some of the finest looking women in the country, its no Rome, but hardly boring


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> The University of Arizona has some of the finest looking women in the country, *its no Rome*, but hardly boring


Case closed. :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> The University of Arizona has some of the finest looking women in the country, its no Rome, but hardly boring


Arizona State has the finest looking women in America.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Women won't be a problem in Italy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Yeah but Brandon doesnt need to learn another language to communicate with them if he goes to the UofA :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> Yeah but Brandon doesnt need to learn another language to communicate with them if he goes to the UofA :biggrin:


true but he gets paid over in Europe.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> Yeah but Brandon doesnt need to learn another language to communicate with them if he goes to the UofA :biggrin:


This isn't always a disadvantage not being able to communicate though, at least in this case :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



> Former Arizona recruit Brandon Jennings on Wednesday signed with an Italian professional league team, completing his plan to pass up college and play professionally in Europe to prepare himself for the 2009 NBA draft.
> 
> Jennings signed with Pallacanestro Virtus Roma of the Italian pro league.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=3491998


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



> Jennings said he asked Virtus Roma general manager Dejan Bodiroga whether or not the team needed a point guard when he worked out for Bodiroga last week in Las Vegas.
> 
> "He said they need one,'' Jennings said. *"I guess they want to make me the icon there.* They're real excited about me coming to work for them. They know the deal. They know what they're getting in and feel comfortable about the whole situation.''
> 
> In a statement, Bodiroga said: "I am really happy for his arrival in Rome. Brandon is one of the greatest American talents and he is considered as one of the top players for the next NBA draft. It's a big deal for us to have a player with such qualities.''


I hope I'm not reading too much into that, but this is definitely not gonna happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/8345744/I'm-even-more-convinced-Jennings-made-right-move

Good article and there is also a video interview with him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Man Sonny Vacarro has gotta be on top of Stern and the NCAA's most disliked list


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> Man Sonny Vacarro has gotta be on top of Stern and the NCAA's most disliked list


why stern?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Stern should like this. It's free exposure for the NBA in europe. These players will get known in Europe and develop followings before coming back to the states, and it will make further Euro draft picks less controversial. This will take down a lot of the xenophobia in Euro-American basketball relations.

I hope it works out great, and more players do this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Didnt Stern collaborate with the NCAA to make sure players go to college, or help the NCAA from my understanding.

Also how long before European clubs buck this trend. I dont think they will like this young players coming there for one year and then bolting


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Yeah, I'd think anything Stern says against it will be purely for "we want everyone to go to college and become educated young men" company-line reasons. It doesn't really affect him otherwise. If anything, the league he oversees gets a 19-year-old who's more seasoned and prepared for the day-to-day challenges of professional life.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Though this does beg the question--why do we need college basketball again? If these players can develop in europe, why can't they develop here in the NBDL?

Also I doubt Euro clubs buck this trend, they are used to guys moving around a lot, especially american players. Most of those guys just do 1 year deals anyways so they can come back to the NBA or try to.

Plus it's as much a reason to get these guys as it is for colleges. What's to say Jennings won't decide to stay another year in Europe if he likes it a lot and feels his draft stock will go up?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

That's just it--college basketball was developed separately of pro basketball. It's not a feeder system, nor was it formally meant as one. But now with all the tradition (and money) involved, it would take a miracle to change it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

It would be foolish to change that. The entire school system is the epitome of the success and the reason why the US have so many great athletes, not just basketball players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Why do you need college? Thats ridiculous. Not every player is going to make the NBA. This topic has been rehashed over and over again. As mentioned above, it wasnt developed to be the NBA's feeder league. The NBDL isnt even paying these guys enough money to make it an attractive option.

But the European club question is a very legit one. Why should European clubs invest in a guy who is going to be one and done?

Realize European clubs arent hurting financially, so these big name players arent making or breaking teams.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



HB said:


> Why do you need college? Thats ridiculous. Not every player is going to make the NBA.


But what percentage of major-conference Division I basketball players get a college degree? I'd hazard a guess it's not all that high. Plenty of players are going to become pro players, which they could do without college via D-League or Europe. Obviously, for those smart enough to think ahead "hey, I might not make a living at this," college is a better option. But many players are there under what I'd consider a hypocritical system. They aren't taking school seriously; they're going to school because it has been established as the only legit option for them before going pro.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Maybe ESPN2 or NBATV will air some of the games..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*



luther said:


> *But what percentage of major-conference Division I basketball players get a college degree? I'd hazard a guess it's not all that high.* Plenty of players are going to become pro players, which they could do without college via D-League or Europe. Obviously, for those smart enough to think ahead "hey, I might not make a living at this," college is a better option. But many players are there under what I'd consider a hypocritical system. They aren't taking school seriously; they're going to school because it has been established as the only legit option for them before going pro.


I doubt that. How many players get drafted to the NBA? Compare that to how many make up teams in college and its a small percentage. Not every player can play professional, heck I'll say its a small percentage that are good enough to do so. Yes I agree with you that its a hypocritical system, but it also works two ways. These guys are going to school for free, at least most of them, might as well get a degree while at it.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

Sure, they might as well get a degree. But have you ever looked at graduation rates? The fact is, they very often don't. I know my hometown program (MN Gophers) has had its troubles, but our graduation rates are atrocious. Generally speaking, the guys who graduate are walk-ons who know ahead of time they've got no chance.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

This USA Today story--just under a year old--says the rate of men's DI basketball players entering college from 1997 through 2000 who graduated _within six yearsx_ climbed from 59% in the previous study to 61%. Sixty-one percent get degrees within six years. Hardly stellar rates. http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/2007-10-03-NCAA-graduation-rates_N.htm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

As compared to non-athletes, isnt that on par. Its not just a basketball problem, graduation rates in general are not that good


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I figured this was big enough to be its own thread...

Jennings goes pro, signs with Pallacanestro Virtus Roma


> Jennings said he was told the contract would be in the two- to three-year range. He wasn't aware of the financial terms.
> 
> An NBA executive told ESPN.com that Virtus Roma is considered a "good team, with an old-school coach," but the executive said he thought that "Rome would be an adventure for [Jennings]."


Thoughts? Anyone surprised by the length of the contract?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Jennings sings with Italian team*

3 years is a long time. I hope he knows what he's doing...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Jennings signs with Italian team*

Anyone know what level of play to expect in that league?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Jennings signs with Italian team*

Last season, Pallacanestro Virtus Roma went 6-8 in Euroleague play, and 2-4 in Euroleague playoffs, I believe. 

That was after finishing the Lega Basket serie A season in second place, behind Montepaschi SI. 

Some good competition, in other words.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I guess we should be clear, what we are talking about is players good enough to play professionally. That's only a small group, but that small group is not advantaged by going to the NCAA. When we didn't have an age limit, people still went to college. So I don't know why people are acting like it was a big problem. For the most part the guys who made the jump were guys who were in that percentage who were never going to go to college and get their degree. The players good enough to play in the NBA rarely stay 4 years to get their degree. It would be much better if we had a minor league profesional system like the NBDL where these players can slot in as highly touted high schoolers and grow into the profession with the best possible coaches and training around them.

The problem is more the NBA draft than anything. They should extend the NBA draft into like 8 rounds. Abolish the age limit, and give all teams a minor league team they can fill with prospects and players of whatever age they want.

If a team wants to draft a 12 year old, then so be it. But they have to pay them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Jennings signs with Italian team*

i just saw that croco already posted this. my apologies.

someone said in the Draft forum that he'll be playing Rubio. :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Jennings going to Europe (MERGED)*

I just think college and professional basketball have little to do with one another. It's a shame that they are connected. What is probably best for the good of young people in general, what is good for the institutions they may attend, what is good for the professional leagues they want to play in, what they want to do, and what they have the right to do are all different. As I've said in different threads, it's just too bad they are all connected. If there were a way to separate them and start over, I'd love to see it happen. (There almost certainly isn't.)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See the 3 year length of the contract is what I am talking about. So what happens when Jennings wants to leave after a year? How are European clubs supposed to feel about a move like that?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pretty good when the NBA team has to pay them for the player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> See the 3 year length of the contract is what I am talking about. So what happens when Jennings wants to leave after a year? How are European clubs supposed to feel about a move like that?


The NBA has to negotiate a buyout, just like they do with every Euro player. And if he's a lottery pick, the buyout will be really high. And for Jennings, 3 years gives him some security. In a year he knows he will still be getting paid to play basketball regardless and being paid for it.

If anything causes the NBA to change it's rules it will be the money they have to start forking over to Europe for American basketball players.

I mean from a Euro club this is a great investment. If you know he's going to be a lottery pick, you basically just got a player for a year or two, and get a lucrative buyout when he decides to leave.

Also let's say a bunch of top high school stars start doing this, and start going mainly to the same league and same teams in Europe. And some stay a year some stay 3 years. The level of competition over there is going to get a lot more interesting, and with so many americans, how long before ESPN is showing those games instead of college games?

Do you want to see random colleges on national TV or do you want to see the next Lebron James/Dwight Howard duke it out in Rome? Y'know.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Do you want to see random colleges on national TV or do you want to see the next Lebron James/Dwight Howard duke it out in Rome? Y'know.


Let me know when a legit matchup like that happens cause it ain't gonna happen anytime soon - Jennings isn't anywhere near where those two were 1 year removed from high school.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just based on style of play alone would a Lebron James or Dwight Howard even go overseas to play? I know all leagues aren't build the same but I think Howard's game wouldn't translate at all and it would in turn hurt his draft value.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I really excited about this. U of A people are pretty pissed about this because he signed a LOI but who cares. I think he will do better than people think because it looks like an ideal situation with Ukic leaving. As far as him coming to NBA, it is no different than with a player going to college and coming out when he is ready. If he's ready to leave after a year hewill but he could stay for 2. Difference is he is getting paid and doesn't have to worry about other things that go into colleg like studying and going to class. He should look at it like the basketball version of a foreign exchange student. Good luck Brandon


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Do you want to see random colleges on national TV or do you want to see the next Lebron James/Dwight Howard duke it out in Rome? Y'know.


Come on! Tune in to rivalry week and see the intensity between competing teams. Heck just watch a UNC/Duke game and you know nothing compares to that. I dont expect you to understand, your not a big fan of college ball, I could care less about the next Lebron or Dwight Howard playing overseas. When they get to the NBA, I'll have ample opportunity to watch them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think college basketball would have been good for Lebron or Howard either, college basketball is ridiculous with flopping, and they collapse on big men in the paint like nothing else. So I don't think Europe would be much worse.

I don't think playing overseas would have affected Lebron's game at all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.virtusroma.it/default.asp

There are some pictures of his presentation today, I'm sure they will also add an English version of it and there should also be a video of it on youtube soon.


----------

